# Tank Bike Question



## prairieschooner (May 30, 2016)

I am looking for a balloon tank bike. My needs would be to use the bike at campgrounds so I am curious about an effective way to add speeds to it. I want a springer front end if possible so any help would be appreciated!

I don't want to mess up an original 50's so I am considering a 70's vintage to maintain the look.

thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)

Welcome Steve!
You might look at a Schwinn Deluxe 7, do some shopping and you might find a deal on one new or used. Maybe try craigslist?


----------



## prairieschooner (May 30, 2016)

Thanks Scott,
 That is exactly what I would like but vintage. 
I will be using it with a '58 Airstream and a '52 Pontiac. Could I simply replace the rear wheel and get what I am looking for?
You are right on!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)

prairieschooner said:


> Thanks Scott,
> That is exactly what I would like but vintage.,,,Could I simply replace the rear wheel and get what I am looking for?




Basically yes, there will be some hiccups but pretty much anything _can _be done.
There weren't any "tank" bikes in the 70s that I can think of, though, so you might need to go back into 1950s.
Gonna get expensive


----------



## prairieschooner (May 30, 2016)

Found this one on CL. Looks very nice but he really like$$$$ it, reported to be a '77 and the owner has had it 39 years. Maybe the tank wasn't original?
I'd love to get a '52 Phantom (my birth year) & have found a couple but then don't want to screw up a survivor.

You're right this will not be cheap any way I go, but neither was the Airstream or the Pontiac.


----------



## Crazy8 (May 30, 2016)

prairieschooner said:


> Found this one on CL. Looks very nice but he really like$$$$ it, reported to be a '77 and the owner has had it 39 years. Maybe the tank wasn't original?
> I'd love to get a '52 Phantom (my birth year) & have found a couple but then don't want to screw up a survivor.
> 
> You're right this will not be cheap any way I go, but neither was the Airstream or the Pontiac.
> ...




Not a '77.  Looks mid 90s.or maybe even 2004.  Made in China!

What is your budget?


----------



## jacob9795 (May 30, 2016)

You could convert to a Bendix 2spd kickback. I had a late 1940's Monark (26") with one. It's not factory but it'll work. Why not buy a middle weight like a spitfire or a tornado so youre not lifting and riding 70lbs of bike?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)

Frame could be 1977 I suppose, but it has lots of "repro" and "retro" parts on it to make it look older.
Links to some Schwinn catalogs:

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/

http://waterfordbikes.com/w/culture/schwinn-catalogs/


----------



## Evans200 (May 30, 2016)

Balloon tires and tanks means 50's, and also means $$$ for anything decent. But like you said, the Pontiac and Airstream weren't cheap either. Considered a motor? Might be the easiest way to get around campgrounds.


----------



## prairieschooner (May 30, 2016)

Thanks! this is why I am asking for help and joined the forum.
I don't want China.
Might have to change direction and find something made with a few speeds. I have seen a couple of Jaguars but they really aren't cheap.
I am thinking between $500.00 and $700.00 if possible


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1951-black-phantom-part-it-out-or-sell-it-together.91380/

Send this guy a message, would make a great platform for a bike like you want to build.


----------



## prairieschooner (May 30, 2016)

Evans 200,
I am considering an electric motor and thought the controller might be able to be hidden inside the tank?


----------



## Crazy8 (May 30, 2016)

Here is a Schwinn Flying Star that was just posted on here in your price range.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rare-1961-schwinn-flying-star.91462/


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> Here is a Schwinn Flying Star that was just posted on here in your price range.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rare-1961-schwinn-flying-star.91462/




Another good option!

@prarieschooner : 
The Phantom and Flying star use 1/2" pitch (AkA "normal") chains. This makes it easier to add a multi-speed hub.


----------



## Crazy8 (May 30, 2016)

I like this even more.  I think he's down to $500, just need to scroll down a bit.  
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mens-shelby.91066/#post-578778


----------



## Intense One (May 30, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1951-black-phantom-part-it-out-or-sell-it-together.91380/
> 
> Send this guy a message, would make a great platform for a bike like you want to build.





prairieschooner said:


> Evans 200,
> I am considering an electric motor and thought the controller might be able to be hidden inside the tank?





prairieschooner said:


> Evans 200,
> I am considering an electric motor and thought the controller might be able to be hidden inside the tank?



Sounds like a lot of work and money for what you want or think you want.  Good luck on your search.


----------



## Crazy8 (May 30, 2016)

Here is another beauty in your price range.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1950s-rollfast-balloon-tank-bike.86126/


----------



## Crazy8 (May 30, 2016)

3 speed Jaguar in your range.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1961-schwinn-jaguar-mark-iv-cleaned-up.82704/


----------



## Crazy8 (May 30, 2016)

If you really want to get everyone's attention, put a listing in the "Wanted" section.
http://thecabe.com/forum/index/wanted-to-buy.45/

"Looking for Balloon Tank Bike in the $500-$700 range"


----------



## prairieschooner (May 30, 2016)

you guys are great! I sent a couple of PMs. Like the idea of a wanted


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2016)

If you are looking for a balloon tire tanker you'll be looking for something made in the 50's. A middleweight and ballooner are two different things. The 1959 Phantom was the last of the ballooners with a tank.


----------



## prairieschooner (May 30, 2016)

Like other guys my age I would like something from my past. I had a paper route and used an someone else's old bike to deliver the papers. Here are my thoughts;
I would like something to go with the current projects to help with the display when showing the Airstream and possibly the Pontiac. I don't want a complete restoration project and don't want to start looking for hard to find parts at this time because I have enough projects and interests already, don't want to stretched any thinner (the '52 Pontiac Sedan Delivery was hard enough and I am still working on it). If I can find the right bike for my needs I would like it now but also know I can wait until the right deal comes along.
Anyone can go out & buy an electric bike like a Pedego and they are great but I am stuck and lost in the 50's. I don't want the hassle of a gasoline engine like say a Whizzer. An electric conversion is interesting but not necessary if I can get something with gearing since the places we go are not always level. 

This forum has been very helpful steering me in the right direction and I am grateful for the help I have received & will receive.


----------



## prairieschooner (May 31, 2016)

thanks for your help guys! and PS not looking at your nipples


----------



## CrazyDave (May 31, 2016)

Initially it sounded like you wanted to convert the bikes you have economically.  A 2 speed kickback hub was mentioned...I think this would be the easiest and cheapest solution, just lace a new rear hub into your rear wheel and you have two speeds.  All you'd need is new spokes and a hub, probably get by for around $100 or a lil better.  They make new 2 speed rear hubs too, same but depending on which you chose the price would vary.  BTW, I dig your camper


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2016)

prairieschooner said:


> thanks for your help guys! and PS not looking at your nipples




Why not?  ....lol...


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 1, 2016)

prairieschooner said:


> thanks for your help guys! and PS not looking at your nipples




Did you buy one yet?

I know you're looking at them!


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 2, 2016)

I realized I don't know enough about these vintage bikes to know if the parts are correct or not.

A member sent me pics of his very nice original Roadmaster that was unusual enough to get my attention.
While I was doing some research on it I found one listed locally so made a call to find out it was a reissue and not an original. I sent a low ball offer and she accepted it, I picked it up a couple of days ago. She stated that it was bought at auction in '98 and her husband only took it around the block twice...I know but she said that after I loaded it in the back of my truck. I opened the tank yesterday and it doesn't appear to have ever had a battery in the horn and the horn works great so maybe she told me the truth. 
Anyway I can do whatever I want to this one & will not be screwing up a survivor. I still may start looking for an original in the future but like I said earlier I don't want to begin another restoration until I finish my current projects

Thanks for all of your help! & I guess I was looking at your nipples


----------



## cyberpaull (Jun 2, 2016)

I realize what you want, but for the life of me I can't understand the logic. For practical reasons I recommend a 70's 5-Speed like mine. Just my opinion. PS You can add a tank if you wish, but I wouldn't recommend it. Good luck.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 2, 2016)

I can dig it...don't want the hassle of hand brakes and gasoline engine...
I respect the fact that a survivor hasn't been messed with but then again if I can get that bike for $200.00 I am all in! 'cause that is very nice...


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 2, 2016)

prairieschooner said:


> I realized I don't know enough about these vintage bikes to know if the parts are correct or not.
> 
> A member sent me pics of his very nice original Roadmaster that was unusual enough to get my attention.



Okay, whos selling a roadmaster...


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 3, 2016)

sent PM Crazy


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2016)

cyberpaull said:


> I realize what you want, but for the life of me I can't understand the logic. For practical reasons I recommend a 70's 5-Speed like mine. Just my opinion. PS You can add a tank if you wish, but I wouldn't recommend it. Good luck. View attachment 323908





Practical? Logic? I shoot more for aesthetics and cool factor! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Practical? Logic? I shoot more for aesthetics and cool factor! V/r Shawn



...and of course...Howzit RIDE??


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 3, 2016)

Bitchin' in so many ways


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 4, 2016)

OK you guys are officially not good for me! I started working on the reissue but couldn't get that pic of the Jaguar out of my head so I took a ride yesterday to get a look at a '58. It was not quite what it was supposed to be but I may need one of these even though it is not what I started looking for. 
Now saving my lunch money.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 4, 2016)

prairieschooner said:


> OK you guys are officially not good for me! I started working on the reissue but couldn't get that pic of the Jaguar out of my head so I took a ride yesterday to get a look at a '58. It was not quite what it was supposed to be but I may need one of these even though it is not what I started looking for.
> Now saving my lunch money.




Lots of over priced Jag mutts out there so make sure you know what you're paying for.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 4, 2016)

Agreed! I am aware that I don't know enough about them & need help.
Happy to have met some very knowledgeable folks here.
Now looking for a Jaguar tanker in red or black.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 4, 2016)

prairieschooner said:


> Agreed! I am aware that I don't know enough about them & need help.
> Happy to have met some very knowledgeable folks here.
> Now looking for a Jaguar tanker in red or black.





The main thing to look at is the parts.  If you are looking at an early 60's and it's missing the rear wire rack, fender tear drop reflector, Bendix 2 speed, Starburst headbadge, and tank, then it's really only a $100 bike.  Add part value on top of that for those parts that are on the bike.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 4, 2016)

I hope to lean on you in the future. I started a WTB thread so who knows.
There is one close by but curious about the 2 speed vs a 3 speed


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 4, 2016)

A funny thing, I picked up 3 Jaguars about 2 years ago.  All had 2 speed bendix kickback hubs, but none were ride able.  So I'm not exactly sure how that works, but I think you do something while your pedaling.  I'm sure someone who has ridden a b2s will chime in.  3 speed is just like any other 3 speed with a shift on the bars.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 4, 2016)

wondering how valuable the 3rd gear would be? could be important when going up a grade. Would the hand brakes be better when going down a hill with soft dirt?


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 4, 2016)

You could pick up a late '70's Schwinn Cruiser/Spitfire5,add tank,springer.all schwinn parts,they ride great,have a 5 speed atom drum brake. They're holding their value,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

